
AWS: Access Resources in a VPC from Your Lambda Functions - hrez
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-access-resources-in-a-vpc-from-your-lambda-functions/
======
hrez
Apparently it consumes variable number of IP addresses on VPC subnet. I wish
it just NAT-ed into it.

